# Separation issues-13 month old



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Since we lost Meg our golden retriever Last month , Anwen has decided to loose the plot when we leave her.
She's only left 5 times a month for 5 hours max at a time , walked before we go to work 20mins road or in the field,then a doggy walker comes mid way through for a half hour or hour walk off lead.
Shes left with all the toys,Kongs and everything else you can think of but nothing gets touched till we get back.
She's taken to scratching at the door if left in the kitchen/playroom,plenty of room and light with views to the garden.
If left with hall access as well she digs the carpet up :-[
this year we will be a two Vizsla family which was always the plan from the time we first had Anwen ,and were hoping now that this may help anwen with some company. 
but in the meantime...................
Any ideas.



IMG_0759 by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

Crate!!

Lol, sorry, its the only advice I have. Redd is nearing 12 months and we can't leave him alone for more than 10 minutes, so I'm jealous.  Not jealous of the house destruction though.

But seriously, perhaps back in a crate until she feels more secure about being alone?


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

We started off with crate training but she needed surgery when she was little after swallowing an earring so that fell by the wayside,little bit worried that she might start hurting herself digging out of the crate.
Not sure the wife will go for that


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

I will also suggest the crate. You mentioned your concern for hurting himself in the crate. To be the devils advocate, wouldn't you be concerned he would hurt himself outside of the crate as well? (you mentioned him clawing at the door).

Not all dogs can handle the freedom of access to a large space. Some do much better with a small manageable space (crate) that they can call their own.... 

Nate


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Crates are one of the safest places you can leave a pup. Just don't have a collar with tags that hang on it while the pup is crated. The tag can get caught on the wire door, or wire crate and cause the pup to strangle itself. Use a breakaway collar, or a flat name plate that rivets to the collar. 
I use both on my dogs at home, or you can just pull the collar off before crating.


----------



## LynnieBH (Mar 24, 2015)

I would hesitate to add that perhaps she isn't being exercised enough. 20 minutes in the morning and 30 minutes, is that all she gets the whole day, or is that just whilst you're out? 
I know it's hard with the schedule, but a bored dog can be a destructive dog, especially our gorgeous Vizsla friends haha, and I think a bored dog is what you have! At 13 months old she can handle longer walks, or even a short walk and then some mental stimulation before you leave her for the day. 
If it were my pup, I'd try 40 minutes walk with some training whilst on the walk, and then some really yummy treats in a hard-to-open container which will probably take 10-15 minutes to get open, and she'll be ready for a good slee. HOPEFULLY she won't then have any energy for destryoing your house / trying to make The Great Escape from her crate. Good luck!


----------

